# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  I dont get why its taking so long?

## Proletar

I remember when D3 was released, we had public bots within the first week - yet there is no mention about any work in progress.

A place like RoS-bot, they even have the bypass for the warden in battle.net. We have coding from old D2 bots - this should be a quite simple fix for these guys - yet they aint touching it. 
what a shame  :Frown:

----------


## DaleVsWorld

because 99% of its been private stuff for site sellers. theres 100% bots working, but if they make money off selling items why the hell release the bot?

----------


## Evanc

The maphacks are private I can speak to that much given I have one. Not sure about bots though I’m sure they exist in some capacity

----------


## celticfrost23

> The maphacks are private I can speak to that much given I have one. Not sure about bots though I’m sure they exist in some capacity


Pm me how to get ahold of the mh creator and if its indeed legit and I use it ill send you 100 bucks in the crypto of your choice

----------


## vaktakti

there are no hacks on d2r till today.

----------


## ejt

> there are no hacks on d2r till today.


no hacks on d2r  :ORLY: 

https://streamable.com/gsfgtu

----------

